# Slingshot of The Month - JAN 2012 - Discussion Thread



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the place to talk about your nominations, why you chose what you did, who you think will win etc.

I chose Chepo's 'Silhouette' as it is such a beautiful piece of wood, excellently carved and featured a pic with a Pearl Jam Poster!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Weren't nominations supposed to be opened in the first week of january 2012?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I am starting this a day early as tomorrow is New Years Eve and I'm not sure what my plans are yet. I am sure of the state I will be in on new years day and it is not one that will enable me to get this started on time


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmm i cant find photos of the silhoutte?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> hmmmm i cant find photos of the silhoutte?


In the nominations thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13338-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2012-nominations-thread/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks Hrawk, found it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am going to prove to you guy's that i am indeed the KING!! of dumb questions!
i have been viewing the gallery for new creations and have found so many with no date on them? in the desire to be fair, and not elect older designs i just look past photos with no dates.

am i missing something.......................... again? lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Over the right side of the page


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaahaahahhahhaha told you thanks KING


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Newconvert, I just deleted your post in the Nominations thread, there is no point in nominating a slingshot that has already been nominated, also, voting has not started yet. A poll will be created on or around the 8th of Jan that we use to select the three winners.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

silly me


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I am starting this a day early as tomorrow is New Years Eve and I'm not sure what my plans are yet. I am sure of the state I will be in on new years day and it is not one that will enable me to get this started on time


[/quote]








Happy New Year!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not as bad as I thought I would be, but not great either


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

happy NEW YEAR one and all


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I'm flattered, Hrawk that had nominated the silhouette, thanks!

I nominate the "Chamuca" creation of my compatriot and friend, Josh Chaneke because I liked the combination of wood and grain, as well as the continuity and beauty of its lines.

How nice to come back the slingshot of the month.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

With a little over 24 hours to go for nominations we currently have 10 excellent slingshots presented so far!

Nominations will close around this time tomorrow and voting will start and run for 7days.

Last chance to get your nominations in!

Rules:
*Voting for any given month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by the maker or by the recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during the first week of the month
Voting will occur during the second week of the month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during the third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in the nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If the community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with the year, month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

\\


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope i did this right for my first SSOTM entry. Let me know if all is well.
took me a minute to figure out how to post pictures in : P


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> I hope i did this right for my first SSOTM entry. Let me know if all is well.
> took me a minute to figure out how to post pictures in : P


Hey mate, thanks for posting!

One thing I do ask, is that you also include a link to where the slingshot was originally posted, be it a forum thread or a link to the gallery. This makes my life much easier when checking to ensure a slingshot qualifies.

I have edited your post and added a link.

I'll kick the voting off in a few hours !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ok i think i got it now: )we'll know next month!
thanks


----------

